# Is this a decent handplane?



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Found this in my Grandfather's old box of tools.

Is this a decent starter handplane?

Tried to set it up a few times, but I end up just gouging the wood.
I know the plane iron and chipbreaker could use some work, but I have no idea how to get this up and running.

Any suggestions?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes. Probably made by Millers Falls, modeled after one of their econo planes. #4. flatten, sharpen, and tune it so that the blade is just peaking out as little as possible…..should work fine.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi jtm, looks similar to my Stanley no.3 general purpose plane. All the parts seem to be there and no visible rust, so you're off to a good start. If the sole plate is flat you are on your way, if not you have some elbow grease & sweat to lose. Glue graduating grits of sandpaper on to squares of MDF, both sides 'cos it acts as a balancer, & go thru the grits until flat. If you're not confident sharpening the blade suggest you invest in a honing guide, back-off to a mirror-finish. Good luck.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/tuning-it-up-bench-plane-style/

this link should help.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Try this http://lumberjocks.com/OSU55/blog/39391


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Pls use Don's link. It's all about sharp and fettling, leave the sole to last…


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going to say it's made by Millers Falls, because it says Millers Falls on the side.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Please excuse my lack of knowledge re. American tools, I am new to the website & being from Scotland have limited experience of your tools. I have had a Lufkin tape measure & Estwing hammer for about 10 yrs., & bought some Craftsman drill/countersink bits 2yrs ago while visiting relatives in Columbia SC. & that's your lot…
However I was correct in that Miller Falls equate the above plane to the Stanley range, which I find is more than adequate for most cabinet work.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Jinky, I was just goofing around, it wasn't directed at you. Sorry if it seemed like it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

To be clear, this is a newer style plane. Its made after the quality started to plummet. Yes, it can be tuned to work reasonable, maybe even perfect, but you probably find its lacking in some quality points. The cutter may never get to a true sharp. And if it does, it probably won't hold its edge as long as a "good" quality plane. The frog will need more work than a good quality plane and so on.

It does equate to a Stanley of the same vintage. They are not top shelf, so be patient.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll be d*mn, it does say MF on the side. Good catch, Ed!
.
.
JT, it is a decent starter but as Don says that's about all it is: decent. Most of that centers on the iron's ability to take and hold a keen edge, and that's great in newer tools for mass consumption. The phillips-head screws on the knob and tote tell us it's very much a newer plane; MF (essentially) ceased operations around 1982.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

jtm - if you can't get that one working well (or tire of the effort into that one), don't give up on planes. They are beautiful to use and bring a joy to woodworking that power tools cannot.

And they're more addictive than crack.

Maybe I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I would venture a guess that you have a MF 9790 there. The teflon coating would explain the lack of rust after sitting for such a long time.










From the site :

Pictured left is the company's teflon-coated smooth plane with the dealer's display card attached. In 1969, Millers Falls introduced a short-lived series of planes featuring beds with teflon coating on the sides and soles. Three models were produced: the No. 9140 jack plane, the No. 9790 smooth plane and the No. 9775 block plane. The No. 9140 replaced the No. 140 jack plane, the No. 9790, the No. 90 smoother. The tools were equipped with black-painted beds and handles. The frogs were painted red and the lever caps nickel plated.

The company used Dupont's industrial quality Teflon-S on the planes. At the time, the chemical firm was promoting the coating to tool manufacturers, and Stanley, as well as Millers Falls, took an interest in the new substance. The tool manufacturers were intrigued by teflon's rust protection and friction reduction features. Stanley tried the coating on several of its saws; the Millers Falls Company's major effort involved the three hand planes. Promotional material for the planes promised "lifelong rust protection" and a "super hard finish" that "…resists abrasion, scratching."

Of course, as anyone who has gone through the serial replacement of teflon-coated pots and pans can attest, abrasion resistant has a meaning slightly different than that of abrasion proof. Consumers were hesitant that the coating would stand up to the abuse that tools are given. Experience soon showed them to be correct, and the planes were discontinued in 1971.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Found this in my Grandfather's old box of tools.

Is this a decent starter handplane?

Tried to set it up a few times, but I end up just gouging the wood.
I know the plane iron and chipbreaker could use some work, but I have no idea how to get this up and running.

Any suggestions?

Did you try plugging it in?? Just kidding. Follow up what the LJ'ers advice above. Be patient.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ed, very interesting, learned something today! Thanks.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Me too, I had no idea they made them. I'm not going to pretend like I knew!


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

I have only been on site a couple of days and have to take my bunnet off to you guys. Your obvious enthusiasm and willingness to share knowledge is exemplary. BTW BinghamtonEd, I kind of guessed you were merely stating the obvious and not having a pop so no worries, anyways I am a Scotsman and we have thick skins. Have you seen Braveheart ???.....


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Nice lookup, Ed. I could read the Millers Falls in the first photo, but couldn't make out the model. The plane looks very similar to a 900B, but the numbers were obviously not that and the black color was wrong. I never knew that the companies experimented with Teflon coated planes. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Braveheart can be a painful film to watch… Excellent, incredibly well-played, even educational. Welcome, Jinky!


----------

